# In search of the perfect caramel cake frosting



## cherry121 (May 25, 2008)

My family used to get our caramel cake from a bakery that is no longer. I'm trying desperately to find something like it. I've tried numerous bakeries but they're just not what I'm looking for. I've tried making it from scratch and have found a pretty much perfect cake base, but I am struggling in finding a proper recipe for the frosting. I never knew there were so many different variations on caramel frosting.

I don't want a whipped caramel frosting or a frosting that is very granulated. I want one that is moist and creamy in consistency.

Does anyone know any good recipes or tips to follow to get this consistency? I've tried researching the science online but haven't found anything too helpful as to what kind of ingredients I should be looking for in a recipe. Please help as I would be very appreciative!


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

CARAMELFROSTING-2

Here is one I use quite often. As icing is cooling...stir once in awhile. You will know when it gets to spreading consistency....then spread right away as it will set up quickly. If it starts to harden too much, you can microwave it about 30 seconds to soften it up again. Good luck, and I hope you like it!


----------



## cherry121 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give it a try. I tried one recipe previously and left it to cool in the refrigerator. It turned hard as a rock. Any tips on how to prevent it from becoming hard? 

Also, I've come across several recipes that call for regular granulated sugar and some that call for brown sugar. What is the difference in taste between the two when using it for a caramel frosting?


----------

